
Project Ara DevCon2 Livestream - mmastrac
http://live.24liveblog.com/1281990
======
mmastrac
The live video is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV5WsySXOHI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV5WsySXOHI)

